# Boston Acoustics inwall sub



## kpl (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi everyone. Does anyone know anything about the vrisub82 inwall subwoofers? I am familiar with boston acoustics in general but wanted to know if anyone has heard them and how do they sound? I don't live anywhere close to anyone that has any for me to listen to. I was told that in wall subs are bad because they will loosen the drywall tape seams. Does any one have any idea?


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

My worry with inwall subs is that people like to move subs around until they find the placement that works best acoustically in their room. Once you install an inwall, it's there.
Then there's the drywall tape you mention...


----------



## kpl (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm not sure about it causing the seams to start showing. I was told that by a HT store but he also didn't sell in wall subs so he may have been just telling me that to get me to buy his stuff.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

That one may be hard to say unless someone pipes in with a long-time experience in that regard.
I'm not sure if BA is the one, but I saw a review recently of an in-wall sub system where there were 2 sets of drivers aimed in opposite directions, which supposedly minimized the nosie transmitted to the frame of the wall, which in turn would reduce the vibrations sent to the drywall mud and srews/nails...


----------



## kpl (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm not sure either, thanks.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

This is the review I read recently... they at least imply that drywall can suffer from other in-wall sub designs...

http://www.hometheatermag.com/inwallspeakers/bg_radia_bgx-4850_in-wall_subwoofer_system/index.html


----------



## kpl (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Unless you have a serious WAF then I would certainly look at stand alone subs for better performance and ease of use, like has been mentioned unless you find the ideal spot you may not get the best out of it...


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Isn't all WAF "serious WAF?":devil:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

glaufman said:


> Isn't all WAF "serious WAF?":devil:


Yep, and it always leads to a :boxer:


----------



## kpl (Feb 17, 2010)

What does WAF mean?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

kpl said:


> What does WAF mean?



*W*ife *A*cceptance *F*actor


----------



## kpl (Feb 17, 2010)

I like that:rofl:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

kpl said:


> I like that:rofl:


Unfortunately quite a few of us chaps suffer from this terrible infliction :bigsmile:


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

recruit said:


> Unfortunately quite a few of us chaps suffer from this terrible infliction :bigsmile:


Hmm, *SWMBO*. Lately Ive been threatened with the ban. I had to buy her a car just before christmas


----------

